

 Apple, Acer, and...Arrington? - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/03/apple-acer-arrington/?hp

======
mojuba
Technically a nice idea, but philosophically a terrible one. Because this is
how _consumerism_ in a literal sense comes in to the Internet world: the
device encourages you to consume rather than contribute - something really
against the spirit and the essense of Internet.

~~~
scscsc
I don't think so. I feel the tablet would be used in places where you couldn't
contribute (very much) anyway: in the train, in bed before going to sleep,
etc. I like the idea of being able to add a keyboard though. If the price is
good, I don't see any reason not to buy one.

------
froo
I honestly am brimming with excitement about getting my hands on one of these.

If they're decent, I've got plans to buy at least 2 more, one going to my
mother and grandmother to get them connected to the web with a cheap & simple
device.

~~~
Anjin
Ditto - these are going to be perfect for non-tech savvy family members

------
buugs
Kudos if the crunchpad takes off, I'll be buying a kindle, netbook, or iphone
if I want a portable tech device.

